# Happy Birthday



## LondonDragon (25 Jul 2008)

Happy birdthays to Clark our very own Superman and also to Thomas 

Have a good one guys


----------



## Superman (25 Jul 2008)

Thanks fella. 

Its been good so far, been ebaying.  8)


----------



## nickyc (25 Jul 2008)

Happy Birthday both of you!  Hope you've had a few shandies.  And well done to LD for spotting!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (26 Jul 2008)

Happy Bithday!!!


----------



## TDI-line (26 Jul 2008)

Happy birthday Superman.


----------



## Gill (26 Jul 2008)

Happy Birthday Superman


----------



## Steve Smith (26 Jul 2008)

Hope you had a great birthday guys!


----------



## Ed Seeley (26 Jul 2008)

Hope you both had a great birthday guys.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (26 Jul 2008)

I've just noticed this topic, cheers everyone!


----------

